# I have a genie GS 2668 rt that will not attempt to start. I get an hour meter reading that's it



## Randy1980 (Jul 25, 2015)

I replaced the battery and traced as many wires as I could find but can not get it to even attempt to start. Any suggestions would be great!


----------



## MNicolai (Jul 26, 2015)

I've seen a good number of people hop on lifts they weren't familiar with and spend half an hour seeing which knobs, key switches, foot pedals, and buttons they have to hit in the correct order to get the lift to turn on. Especially the gas/diesel engine lifts and with the many varieties of control panels manufacturers have used over the years on the same models of lifts.

Are you familiar with this particular lift and have used it before?
Is it gassed up?
Had it run out of gas the last time it was used?
Are all of the E-stops pulled out?
Is the key switch engaged to enable the platform controls?
What has happened since it was used last? (e.g. it's been parked in one spot and you've been troubleshooting, or was it trucked down 100 miles of unpaved roads and maybe had a cable or fitting come loose?)

Beyond the most basic troubleshooting, lifts are not user-serviceable. If you have a problem, you should call up your local Genie rental shop and they'll be able to send you out a tech to help you out. I highly discourage you from tracing wires on your own, as tempting as it may be, and as inconvenient as it may be if you're in a remote region of South Dakota.


----------



## Randy1980 (Jul 26, 2015)

MNicolai said:


> I've seen a good number of people hop on lifts they weren't familiar with and spend half an hour seeing which knobs, key switches, foot pedals, and buttons they have to hit in the correct order to get the lift to turn on. Especially the gas/diesel engine lifts and with the many varieties of control panels manufacturers have used over the years on the same models of lifts.
> 
> Are you familiar with this particular lift and have used it before?
> Is it gassed up?
> ...


----------



## MNicolai (Jul 26, 2015)

You'll need to contact your local dealer. A lift in disrepair is dangerous to operate or attempt to service yourself. Even if you get it working, you won't be able to trust that the brake mechanisms will work, or that if you go up in the air, that you'll be able to come back down or that you won't come crashing down.

Getting the engine to start is one issue. But knowing that mice have been chewing on it you'll also need to get an inspection of the condition of the rest of the lift to ensure it's safe to operate.


----------



## techieman33 (Jul 26, 2015)

I can't agree with MNicolai enough. You really need to get a tech out to inspect and service it.


----------

